# New website - help, comments



## owen_wassell (Mar 6, 2009)

I have just uploaded my new site and would like any comments and help to make it better.

I know that there is little in the way of content at the moment but I plan to build up a larger portfolio of work that I am truly happy with to display.

I am quite new to this but I really want experience. If anyone needs a photographer or photoshop operator within the North West of England send me an e-mail. I will work for FREE - my details are on my site

OWEN WASSELL PHOTOGRAPHY

Cheers


----------



## woodbox (Mar 6, 2009)

well your website is clean and simple - which is good.
but i would work on your text in the about! 
as for the gallery - if you let user scroll at list give them bigger images to see.


----------



## owen_wassell (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks alot mate,

I see what you mean about the picture sizes. I guess they could do with being a little bigger. I will tidy up the about section as well.

Thanks again


----------



## modlife (Mar 25, 2009)

Try out the airtight simpleviewer to clean up your gallery. It looks good, but is annoying to have to scroll.


----------



## twozero (Mar 25, 2009)

modlife said:


> Try out the airtight simpleviewer to clean up your gallery. It looks good, but is annoying to have to scroll.



agreed. breaking the h-scroll isn't the best idea. as most people want to use their mouse/trackpad to scroll which limits them to vertical scrolling (not always, but most).

also, the using images for text (galleries & about) does not make for the best Search Engine Optimization. Where ever possible, use text. I know this will limit your choices of fonts, but it will be worth it. however, there are flash plugins/scripts to allow using "non-web safe" fonts.

IMO, the kerning on the galleries/about tags is way too tight. I am a fan of tight kerning but that is extreme.

I do, however, like you photos. I just wish they were a little bigger.


----------

